
3 Flat-Screen Makers Plead Guilty to Trying to Keep Prices High - raju
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/11/13/technology/13panel.html?_r=1&partner=rss&emc=rss&oref=slogin
======
bdotdub
Now if only this could happen for the US cell phone SMS charges. Theres
absolutely no reason why it costs 20 cents _each way_ to send 140 7-byte
characters.

~~~
bprater
If we could all agree to use a messaging app that bypasses the traditional SMS
app, we could do this ourselves!

~~~
josefresco
I know, if only there was some sort of network where 'instant' messages could
be sent for free without relying on the phone network. We could call it
"instant messaging" and people could have 'buddy lists' that allow them to
easily converse with their friends. I think I'll start one and call it "I Seek
You"

------
bprater
How much lower will this take prices? 10%? 20%? 30%?

~~~
Goronmon
This is price fixing that occurred in the past, from something like 2001-2006
I believe. So, prices currently should reflect the adjustment down from the
"artificial" costs from that time period.

~~~
light3
I always thought back then that I would get one once the price came down, now
the prices are quite low but I have no desire to get one because they're so
prevalent that I no longer need one.

------
josefresco
I'm going to argue FOR keeping prices at least somewhat high. Look at what
Dell did to themselves and the PC market, they marginalized themselves out of
a profitable business by becoming so efficient and competing on price alone.
Walmart another good example, low prices good for them, but not good for the
markets/manufacturers and ultimately the consumers (jobs go overseas, pay goes
down domestically)

------
mnemonik
So where is all this money they are being forced to cough up going? I just
bought a new monitor a couple of months ago and it was a big deal for me
because I don't have too much spending money. I doubt any of this money will
go to any actual victims.

~~~
foulmouthboy
Take part in the class action lawsuit if you're eligible. Quick Google search
turns up: <http://www.lieffcabraser.com/antitrust/lcd-antitrust.htm>

~~~
LogicHoleFlaw
It sounds like the members of the class are the companies which bought
directly from the manufacturers. For instance, Dell buys LCD displays from
Samsung to rebadge. So if Samsung were a guilty party Dell would get some of
this settlement but I would not, even though as Dell's customer I bear the
final cost of the price fixing :/

~~~
jodrellblank
You only bought it when you decided it was an acceptable price to pay for what
you were getting - what claim do you have that you were treated unfairly?

~~~
noonespecial
The "treated unfairly" part comes from the fact that a cartel formed to make
sure that if you wanted a product with a lcd in it you _had_ to pay an
inflated price to a cartel member.

Innovation should have (and would have naturally) driven prices down had a few
big boys not gotten together and used their collective might to prevent that
competition.

It sucks that prices were too high but it sucks even more when actions like
these halt innovation, usually using downright rotten legal means to prevent
smaller competitors from entering the market to challenge the cartel's
position.

The class action suit, even when it does not benefit end consumers much, works
together with antitrust law to prevent industries from balkanizing into huge
cartels, jacking up prices, controlling supplies to engineer shortages, and
then forcefully ceasing all innovation.

~~~
jodrellblank
You didn't _have_ to pay. I want a supercar, but I don't _have_ to pay the
price for one.

And I wonder about "an inflated price". All prices are "inflated" because all
companies make profit. That's what companies do...

Yes, I would like prices to come down and products to get better, and it is
annoying (and perhaps illegal) when companies force that not to happen.

But really, if they kept prices high, and people still bought their product
... why _should_ we legally twist companies arms to force their prices down?

Especially when there are other LCD manufacturers in the world who
(presumably) couldn't introduce significant competition?

OK, in a caring society we have government intervention in food and water
supplies, heating subsidies and medicine. But government forced cheaper
consumer electronics? What?

~~~
noonespecial
_You didn't have to pay. I want a supercar, but I don't have to pay the price
for one._

No, you missed it. They want to make you buy a supercar if you want any kind
of car at all. They'll use their lawyers, their influence and their money to
keep anyone else from building you a Honda. Want a car? Get a Ferrari. Can't
afford one? Walk.

If you don't watch it they might even get a lobbyist to pay some congressmen
to pass a "walk tax".

